# Guitar Pro 6



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 17, 2010)

First look at Guitar Pro 6!







Quoted from an Arobas Music employee:



> GP6 will be out between March, 15th and April 15th



Hopefully they will have fixed everything that was wrong with 5, as I personally feel like Guitar Pro 5 is to Guitar Pro 4 what Vista was to XP.

Guitar Pro 6 was awarded as part of the top 11 at NAMM!

8 and 9 string options have been confirmed

It looks amazing, I can't wait!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks very interesting! Thanks for sharing


----------



## thesimo (Feb 17, 2010)

wow that looks 1000x better

Cant wait


----------



## davidian29 (Feb 17, 2010)

this is pure awesome.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks like a quantum leap forward from 5.x


----------



## Origin (Feb 17, 2010)

Holy fuck. I haven't been excited for a PROGRAM in a long time


----------



## rikwebb (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow that looks great, can't wait to try it when it's released.


----------



## SamSam (Feb 18, 2010)

Epic win, it looks really professional now


----------



## ugg im kyle (Feb 18, 2010)

God damn that is a huge step up!
TY Dave!


----------



## k508 (Feb 19, 2010)

I hope you can notate via the staff this time instead of writing everything out with numbers. Gets a little painful imo


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 20, 2010)

DO WANT!!


----------



## Harry (Feb 20, 2010)

Fuck yeah, I will be buying this for sure!


----------



## Metalus (Feb 20, 2010)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes, I can't wait for this now


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 20, 2010)

Finally, GP5 just looks old and outdated everytime I go to use it


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 20, 2010)

woah. thats unexpected massive change from GP5..

I think I might actually buy this one, instead of pirating like GP5 -_-

(I know im not the only one)


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah I'll be buying this one for sure.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 20, 2010)

Ah, nice to see the extra features confirmed


----------



## right_to_rage (Feb 20, 2010)

GAHHH!!! So exited!


----------



## AK DRAGON (Feb 20, 2010)

WOW!!!
Now we can really do real work in this program
Wonder if they have fixed the bends, bass note melodies, and other odds and ends that constantly cause me heartache

Wonder if we get a discount for owning GP5?


----------



## Necris (Feb 20, 2010)

Ill certainly be buying this when it comes out. It will be great having the 8 string option finally.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 20, 2010)

NickCormier said:


> woah. thats unexpected massive change from GP5..
> 
> I think I might actually buy this one, instead of pirating like GP5 -_-
> 
> (I know im not the only one)



As someone who makes his living writing software, let me take a moment to call you a thieving 

Now with that out of the way, I'll definitely be upgrading to this when it releases


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 20, 2010)

And how many people on this forum do you think do it? I would say over 90% own illegal copies of GP5..

Just about everyone I know who has GP5 has it illegally.. including many people on these forums that I know.. Not saying its right, just saying dont give only me shit for it when im just the only one with enough balls to admit it.

Are you gonna sit here and tell me you've never downloaded a mp3 or ANYTHING for free off the internet?


----------



## splinter8451 (Feb 21, 2010)

k508 said:


> I hope you can notate via the staff this time instead of writing everything out with numbers. Gets a little painful imo



There are plenty of options in GP5 to notate on the staff... you can even use key signatures with it.

On topic. I cannot wait for this.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 21, 2010)

Might be interested in this, never used compositing software before hand but looks like that could be useful.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 21, 2010)

technomancer said:


> As someone who makes his living writing software, let me take a moment to call you a thieving



"Let He Who Is Without Sin Cast The First Stone"


----------



## thesimo (Feb 21, 2010)

AK DRAGON said:


> WOW!!!
> Now we can really do real work in this program
> Wonder if they have fixed the bends



the bends are fixed in an updated version from the support page


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Feb 21, 2010)

Necris said:


> Ill certainly be buying this when it comes out. It will be great having the 8 string option finally.



It has an 8 string option!?!?!?!?!

I really must buy it now.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 21, 2010)

A developer from Arobas Music has confirmed the ability to tab with 8 strings.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 21, 2010)

It's awesome that this has support for 8 strings now 



NickCormier said:


> And how many people on this forum do you think do it? I would say over 90% own illegal copies of GP5..
> 
> Just about everyone I know who has GP5 has it illegally.. including many people on these forums that I know.. Not saying its right, just saying dont give only me shit for it when im just the only one with enough balls to admit it.
> 
> Are you gonna sit here and tell me you've never downloaded a mp3 or ANYTHING for free off the internet?



Have I downloaded stuff and tried it out with cracked copies or downloaded mp3 songs? Sure. The difference is if it's something I kept or continued to use I BOUGHT A COPY. Oh and I haven't given just you shit about it, just ask Ari 

Anyways, we can end this now as I don't want to completely derail this thread.


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 21, 2010)

Sweet! I put off getting GP5 long enough that GP6 will be out 

Can you input stuff with a midi controller in place of the old mouse/keyboard?


----------



## Winspear (Feb 21, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> Can you input stuff with a midi controller in place of the old mouse/keyboard?


Pretty sure you should be able to, seen as you can do that in the current version too.


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 21, 2010)

my god, THIS actually has me WANTING to use guitar pro


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 21, 2010)

EtherealEntity said:


> Pretty sure you should be able to, seen as you can do that in the current version too.



Cool, I haven't tried GP5 yet so didn't realize that.


----------



## SPBY (Feb 21, 2010)

is there gonna be a mac version? if there's not i'm gonna be mad...


----------



## RG7620BK (Feb 21, 2010)

NickCormier said:


> woah. thats unexpected massive change from GP5..
> 
> I think I might actually buy this one, *instead of pirating like GP5* -_-
> 
> (I know im not the only one)



(Trust me, your not the only one!)


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Feb 21, 2010)

SPBY said:


> is there gonna be a mac version? if there's not i'm gonna be mad...


Well, the NAMM '10 demo video shows it running on a Mac, and the still screenshot shows a Mac window, so there may be a good possibil... Naw they'll never support Mac.


----------



## SPBY (Feb 21, 2010)

The Atomic Ass said:


> Well, the NAMM '10 demo video shows it running on a Mac, and the still screenshot shows a Mac window, so there may be a good possibil... Naw they'll never support Mac.



 sorry i wasn't looking to hard i guess, thanks for pointing out my stupidity


----------



## RomainGPTeam (Feb 22, 2010)

NickCormier said:


> And how many people on this forum do you think do it? I would say over 90% own illegal copies of GP5..
> 
> Just about everyone I know who has GP5 has it illegally.. including many people on these forums that I know.. Not saying its right, just saying dont give only me shit for it when im just the only one with enough balls to admit it.
> 
> Are you gonna sit here and tell me you've never downloaded a mp3 or ANYTHING for free off the internet?



Hi,

Actually you must be about right with those numbers, but it doesn't make it any better. Our people work like crazy to develop a software that is generally recognized as being one of the best in the field, and is also definitely the most affordable. We won't even raise the price for Guitar Pro 6, so that most people can actually afford it. 
It seems to us that cracking a software at such low price denotes a frame of mind rather than an actual need to save money. Sad to say, that is the frame of mind that most people nowadays live in, who confuse right and wrong with, "As long as I don't get caught..." 

So, we do hope that the new features in Guitar Pro 6 will make you all happy, legal customers!

Cheers!

Romain, 
Your friendly GP Team Webcrawler,
Arobas Music


----------



## m3ta1head (Feb 22, 2010)

RomainGPTeam said:


> Hi,
> 
> Actually you must be about right with those numbers, but it doesn't make it any better. Our people work like crazy to develop a software that is generally recognized as being one of the best in the field, and is also definitely the most affordable. We won't even raise the price for Guitar Pro 6, so that most people can actually afford it.
> It seems to us that cracking a software at such low price denotes a frame of mind rather than an actual need to save money. Sad to say, that is the frame of mind that most people nowadays live in, who confuse right and wrong with, "As long as I don't get caught..."
> ...



I will be buying GP6, no doubt. I have never used this software before, but I figure it is time to finally jump onboard. The UI looks fantastic in the video


----------



## 777 (Feb 22, 2010)

HAO Much Moneeezze will it be?


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 22, 2010)

RomainGPTeam said:


> Hi,
> 
> Actually you must be about right with those numbers, but it doesn't make it any better. Our people work like crazy to develop a software that is generally recognized as being one of the best in the field, and is also definitely the most affordable. We won't even raise the price for Guitar Pro 6, so that most people can actually afford it.
> It seems to us that cracking a software at such low price denotes a frame of mind rather than an actual need to save money. Sad to say, that is the frame of mind that most people nowadays live in, who confuse right and wrong with, "As long as I don't get caught..."
> ...



Welcome Romain!  Haven't owned a previous version of GP myself but my buddy has GP5 so I got to tinker with it at his house and liked it. I'll probably buy a copy of GP6 when it comes out. 

As for Nick (re: the statement made on behalf of the GP team), your attitude is lame dude. You have money for guitars and whatnot so you can't claim you're not able to afford it, like he said above it's more about a sense of entitlement that is absolutely undeserved. Software piracy is something that strikes a nerve with me as it's ridiculous to feel you deserve a piece of software that a team spent a lot of time working hard to put together but shouldn't have to pay the price of admission because "everyone is pirating it!"  Seriously, stop being a turd and buy the software. There are demos and whatnot that companies put out for free, if it's not a free demo you're meant to pay for a license and should do as much.


----------



## Leon (Feb 22, 2010)

Romain, thanks for your visit and input. Another moderator started a discussion as to whether or not we should nuke this thread, given that our forum is for music discussion, and not swapping pirated software. There are other forums for that, I'm sure.

Given your post, I'll keep this open, so others can comment, and continue to discuss the program, and where to buy it 

Myself, I've been using TuxGuitar for a few years now, but with my eventual purchase of a Mac in the near future, I'll want a new solution. As stated previously, and I'm sure there will be, but it doesn't hurt to ask an insider, will there be a Mac version?


----------



## El Caco (Feb 22, 2010)

Romain is attached to OS X technical support for GP5, my guess is there will be a OS X version of GP6 at some point.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 22, 2010)

s7eve said:


> Romain is attached to OS X technical support for GP5, my guess is there will be a OS X version of GP6 at some point.



Sweet, did not know that!


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 22, 2010)

i've wanted to use GP5 seriously, but i looked at it as a bit of a headache for mapping out my music, hopefully this one is a little more intuitive


----------



## technomancer (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm curious if there will be an upgrade version? I'll buy a copy regardless and could understand there not being a discounted upgrade due to rampant piracy, but as an owner of GP5 I'd like to know 

I just assumed there would be a Mac version since the demo pics etc are on OS X


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 22, 2010)

Leon said:


> Romain, thanks for your visit and input. Another moderator started a discussion as to whether or not we should nuke this thread, given that our forum is for music discussion, and not swapping pirated software. There are other forums for that, I'm sure.
> 
> Given your post, I'll keep this open, so others can comment, and continue to discuss the program, and where to buy it
> 
> Myself, I've been using TuxGuitar for a few years now, but with my eventual purchase of a Mac in the near future, I'll want a new solution. As stated previously, and I'm sure there will be, but it doesn't hurt to ask an insider, will there be a Mac version?



Yeah, don't punish us for others mistakes! The thread is needed IMO 

I think I saw on another forum the mention of GP6 supporting OSX yes


----------



## flamingfishman (Feb 23, 2010)

WOAH. it reminds me of sibelius mixed with garageband =D but a LOT easier to tab out gat stuff, which makes it all the more useful for me =D pretty sure ill be buying me a copy as well.....


----------



## quasarwaves (Feb 23, 2010)

i've been waiting a long time for this. i'm very glad to hear that it has an 8 string option.

just watched the demos and it looks phenominal


----------



## Cuda (Feb 23, 2010)

Guitar Pro4 helped me out alot in my start a few years back. 5 is a bit nicer. 6 looks made of win too.

My only problem is if I transpose tunings, it tends to move the high notes up strings.

E-------
B-------
G------1
D-6----1
A-6-----
E-4----4

and when I import midis, it's drums always come out...weird.


----------



## Leon (Feb 23, 2010)

technomancer said:


> I just assumed there would be a Mac version since the demo pics etc are on OS X



You WOULD notice that


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm gonna stick by my opinion that drums aside, PowerTab > *. Plus, there's no issue of piracy


----------



## sakeido (Feb 23, 2010)

I hate PowerTab and Guitar Pro equally and prefer to write my music out by hand 
This program does look like a huge improvement, though


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Feb 25, 2010)

Cuda said:


> Guitar Pro4 helped me out alot in my start a few years back. 5 is a bit nicer. 6 looks made of win too.
> 
> My only problem is if I transpose tunings, it tends to move the high notes up strings.
> 
> ...


That bugs the hell out of me. It'll be nice if it's fixed in 6.

Also, on the topic of piracy, 5 was good enough even with all it's problems I ended up buying it about 2 years ago.  There's a good chance I'll shell out a little cash for 6.

And in defense of piracy, it does well to show a person the rarely excepted rule of price being an inversion of quality, GP being one of the few exceptions.

I've found lately that in nearly every category, software being given away for free pisses all over suites costing hundreds of dollars. OpenOffice destroys MS, for example.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Feb 25, 2010)

Cuda said:


> Guitar Pro4 helped me out alot in my start a few years back. 5 is a bit nicer. 6 looks made of win too.
> 
> My only problem is if I transpose tunings, it tends to move the high notes up strings.
> 
> ...



YES, this definitely needs to be fixed! Especially when going from standard to drop tunings or vice versa


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 15, 2010)

Official release date: April 5th.


----------



## splinter8451 (Mar 15, 2010)

Woooop I can't wait for this. 8 string tabs are going to be badass. Now I just need an 8


----------



## Dan (Mar 26, 2010)

This pleases the Dan. I had a discussion with Travis (kirkpetrucci - you all know him ) about this the other day infact. We are both majorly stoked for the new release. 

Have to admit im a fan of the GP5 layout, so ill have to see how this one fares with me as im not a huge fan of change, but im most certainly buying a copy!


----------



## AK DRAGON (Mar 27, 2010)

Dammit, I feel like a kid on Christmas Eve.. Get here already


----------



## shredfreak (Mar 31, 2010)

I still don't get the whole point of that RSE crap to be honest, it does sound better then the bank in gp5 in the vid but i doubt i'll actually use it or even go near it. midi export & import in a decent program that sounds better more likely.

I'm more interested if the transposing to different tunings to see if that is going to be fixed really, especially 6 to 7 conversions.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 31, 2010)

shredfreak said:


> I still don't get the whole point of that RSE crap to be honest



Well sure, it would be GREAT to have it sounding better than the standard MIDI synth does...but the problem I've found with RSE and soundcards which come with a (so called) better synth, is that MIDI simply isn't BALANCED anymore! Suddenly, you can't hear the kick drum, certain notes are too quiet, certain instruments are too quiet - like a bad record or something.

If this problem was sorted, it would be great to listen to the tabs back with more realistic sounds. But the thing I think is so great about the standard MIDI synth is that, even if it does sound like a robot, everything is perfectly clear all the time no matter how much is going on, which is surely the most important thing when working with MIDI.


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 31, 2010)

buying this SOON


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 1, 2010)

Time to fire up the pirate bay.....

:Edit: Just a joke. No more neg rep please.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Apr 1, 2010)

^ Not a good mention in this thread...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 1, 2010)

Guitar Pro 6 | RSE2 Demos

Awesome!


----------



## Jango (Apr 1, 2010)

I think i'll have to buy this. I really like the new UI, makes things easier on the eyes then GP5.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 1, 2010)

Oh, and this:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/114448-guitar-pro-6-demo-is-out.html


----------



## Syrinx (Apr 1, 2010)

Jango said:


> I think i'll have to buy this. I really like the new UI, makes things easier on the eyes then GP5.


There's an extra deal on upgrade right now that drops the price to $29


----------



## Daiephir (Apr 1, 2010)

Whats the deal for? The one who already have GP5 and only plan on upgrading? Even considering the completelly different layout of GP6.
Also, I downloaded the demo and it's awesome!!!!


----------



## Syrinx (Apr 1, 2010)

Daiephir said:


> Whats the deal for? The one who already have GP5 and only plan on upgrading? Even considering the completelly different layout of GP6.
> Also, I downloaded the demo and it's awesome!!!!


Yeah it requires your GP5 id and code that was used for registration at purchase time.


----------



## Daiephir (Apr 2, 2010)

Ahh Shit!! Cant upgrade then, gonna have to buy it whole.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 3, 2010)

I have used GP5 demos in the past. It's definitely a better program than powertab or Tuxguitar, but I thought the price they were asking was a bit exorbitant for a pretty simple program, espescially when Tuxguitar was almost as good and free.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 4, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Time to fire up the pirate bay.....



Just a joke guys. I'm not to fond of getting viruses on my comp.


----------



## tr0n (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm thinking of investing in a decent tab program, and I'm torn between either GP6, or Notion3 Progression. Has anyone tried this? I'm downloading the demo now to check for myself, but just curious as to other peoples opinions?

I believe Notion3 is much like Sibelius, and the 'Progression' version of Notion3 is a stripped down version of it. Music Software for Guitar | Progression


----------



## Daiephir (Apr 6, 2010)

I'd take GP6 , way cheaper and it does the same thing really


----------



## vhmetalx (Apr 8, 2010)

hey it came out on my derpday.
yet to try it though, it looks full of win and success to me though.


----------

